# 4 in one day



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Today i amazed my self, i managed to get all 4 of my girls bathed and clipped today, i took me 6 and a half hours but i did it. they aren't as neat as i would have liked them to be,, but they are done and i can fiddle about with them later, i was just amazed that i got them all done, i can normally only get 2 done in a day maybe three but the 3rd needs to be finished at a latter date. so i had obviously been keeping up with her coats as they weren't matted and their last clip was in December. 


i also had amber over yesterday so some photos of her two. 

Amber before.




































Amber after 



















































Gypsy before



























Delta before



















Echo before 




























Inca before 





































I got nearly a full ASDA bag worth of hair from all 5 of them. i could probably make 6th cockapoo out of it.











my girls after their hair cut. 



















































































Chilling out after a long pamper session


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

What amazing pictures! I am very impressed! They look so gorgeous together!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Phew! I feel worn out looking at all those pics and imagining grooming all 4! Well done Kendal - they all look fab. Love the one of Delta along the back of the sofa!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I just have such a soft spot for Delta! They all look fab xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

The girls are looking so pretty! Well done


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice work, great pictures!

Ian


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cor Kendal, it took me all day to do just 1, whilst in grooming classes, so fully appreciate how much effort you put in doing all 4 plus 1 for luck.

I love the way Delta is sleeping up high on the sofa


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal that is impressive work  well done they look fab ... 

I struggle getting 2 cockapoos done .. so sometimes do it over two days .. main cut day one and tidy up day 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow....Kendal...great job, they look gorgeous.....echo always gives the cutest eyes to the camera! And silly delta really thinks she is a cat...lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My neck hurt a wee bit lastnight. But it was good to get them done. It realy anoys me only having 1or 2 done at a time. I was so used to getting all 3 (before we got delta) done in the one day when i went and got help from a groomer friend. still seeing wee bits that i have missest so will probably sort that out tomorrow. 

The girla are also happier,lol they can see again. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------

